# Problemzone



## contesssa (23. Juni 2013)

da wir uns nun schon über BHs ausgetauscht haben, wage ich es mal, ein ähnlich intimes Thema anzusprechen. In den vergangenen Jahren habe ich immer die xenofit-Sportcreme ( bin mir grad nicht mal sicher, ob die wirklich so hieß)verwendet, bin jedoch zuletzt nicht mehr wirklich zufrieden damit. Deshalb wüsste ich gern, ob jemand echte Alternativen nennen kann...irgendwie überfordert mich das i.net mit seinen Angeboten und ich will auch nicht ewig rumprobieren...


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2013)

Mein Favorit: Panthenolsalbe mit ein paar Tropfen Teebaumöl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (23. Juni 2013)

mixt du das dann extern???Und woher bekommt man Teebaumöl?Apotheke?


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2013)

Das mische ich in der Hand. Das Teebaumöl gibt es im Drogeriemarkt. Die Panthenolsalbe muss übrigens auch nicht die ganz teure sein.


----------



## Veloce (24. Juni 2013)

Ich verwende  das  mineralölfreie Bio Melkfett von Bioturm  .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.aktiv3.de/content.php?seite=shop/produkte.php&details=16&rubrik=


----------



## swe68 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze die Creme von Assos. Und bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## laterra (24. Juni 2013)

Ich benutze immer Babypuder. Funktioniert für mich super, auch bei Mehrtagestouren. Und man hat nicht so ne Schmiere im Polster. Wenn man auf Toilette geht, muss man halt nachpudern.


----------



## Sleyvas (24. Juni 2013)

Für richtig lange bzw. mehrtätige Touren fand ich die Creme von Assos auch ganz brauchbar und sie kühlt sogar ein wenig. 
Zumindest müsste sie auch weniger schmierig/klebrig als Panthenolsalbe sein. Die habe ich von der Tattoonachpflege noch als ziemlich "bappig" in Erinnerung.


----------



## contesssa (24. Juni 2013)

6 Leute und 5 Ergebnisse
Da muss ich wohl noch etwas warten und dann ne Häufigkeitsverteilung generieren....die Schmiererei ist natürlich auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Aspekt, zumindest in dieser Hinsicht war das Hirschtalgzeug recht unkompliziert.


----------



## toddy (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.ilon-protect-salbe.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe noch was, was nicht genannt wurde und ich finde es super und unkompliziert: Hirschhorntalgstift
http://www.apotheke-online-internet.de/p149067_hirschtalg-braun.html

Kann man auch bei längeren Touren dabei haben und "nacharbeiten". Habe ich aber nie gebraucht, einmal auftragen reicht bei mir. Ich habe ihn aber auch dabei, falls ich es morgens vergesse und irgendwann merke ich, daß da ein Problem kommt... reicht dann auch noch aus.

Gruß B


----------



## Alexissorbas (24. Juni 2013)

Ab welchen Tourlängen braucht ihr denn sowas? Oder nehmt ihr das immer rein vorsorglich?


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich habe noch was, was nicht genannt wurde und ich finde es super und unkompliziert: Hirschhorntalgstift
> http://www.apotheke-online-internet.de/p149067_hirschtalg-braun.html



Benutzt mein Herzallerliebster manchmal auch. Ich hab bislang noch nix gebraucht. Auch nicht bei den Mördertouren von 180 km +.


----------



## contesssa (24. Juni 2013)

Ich verwende es im Prinzip vorsorglich...bei der abendlichen Hausrunde nicht, aber ab 3h aufwärts schon. Stell mir vor, ich könnte wegen Scheuerstellen tagelang nicht biken...grusel!Hab das mal auf nem Westalpencross gesehen, der Ärmste muss echt gelitten haben. Seit dem sorge ich lieber vor.


----------



## Chrige (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch noch nie etwas gebraucht. Auch bei meinen zwei 10tägigen Touren nicht.


----------



## Alexissorbas (25. Juni 2013)

OK - aber gut zu wissen, dass es sowas gibt bzw. was es da alles gibt!

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich sowas mal für längere Touren brauch - da bei mir durch eine große Abnahme etwas mehr Haut über ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Juni 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Für richtig lange bzw. mehrtätige Touren fand ich die Creme von Assos auch ganz brauchbar und sie kühlt sogar ein wenig.
> Zumindest müsste sie auch weniger schmierig/klebrig als Panthenolsalbe sein. Die habe ich von der Tattoonachpflege noch als ziemlich "bappig" in Erinnerung.


Panthenolsalbe gibt es von cremig bis bappig. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ist die von Ratiopharm eher cremig und die von Lichtenstein recht fettig.


----------



## Sleyvas (26. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Panthenolsalbe gibt es von cremig bis bappig. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ist die von Ratiopharm eher cremig und die von Lichtenstein recht fettig.


 
Das erklärt es natürlich. Weil ich doch ziemlich viel von dem Zeug verbrauchen musste, hatte ich zu der Salbe von Lichtenstein gegriffen. Nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Besonders bei Regentouren sehr hilfreich gegen das Wundreiben, wenn der Po nass und sandig (wie kommt der ganze Sand eigentlich durch den Stoff, frage ich mich immer wieder) wird. 

Ansonsten vermute ich, dass man bei passendem Rahmen, Sattel und Hose kaum wund wird, auch ohne "Gesäßcrème".


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ansonsten vermute ich, dass man bei passendem Rahmen, Sattel und Hose kaum wund wird, auch ohne "Gesäßcrème".



So isses.
Ich habe einmal den Fehler gemacht ein neues Rad direkt mit auf eine 3-Tages-Tour über den Rennsteig zu nehmen ohne den serienmäßig verbauten Sattel gegen "mein Modell" zu wechseln. Naja, der verbaute Fitzik Gobi gefiel mir halt auch optisch. Was für ne Quälerei nach dem ersten Tag. Da hätte ich mir Popocreme gewünscht (natürlich nix dabei, da ja nie sowas gebraucht). Unterwegs war auch nix zu kriegen. Weder am Samstagabend noch am Sonntag und Montag (Feiertag). Direkt am Rennsteig liegen zudem nicht wirklich viele Apotheken, nur Würstchenbuden. Musste halt gehen, aber dann daheim sofort den Sattel gewechselt und seitdem ist alles gut.


----------



## Warnschild (29. Juni 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So isses.
> Ich habe einmal den Fehler gemacht ein neues Rad direkt mit auf eine 3-Tages-Tour über den Rennsteig zu nehmen ohne den serienmäßig verbauten Sattel gegen "mein Modell" zu wechseln. Naja, der verbaute Fitzig Gobi gefiel mir halt auch optisch. Was für ne Quälerei nach dem ersten Tag. Da hätte ich mir Popocreme gewünscht (natürlich nix dabei, da ja nie sowas gebraucht). Unterwegs war auch nix zu kriegen. Weder am Samstagabend noch am Sonntag und Montag (Feiertag). Direkt am Rennsteig liegen zudem nicht wirklich viele Apotheken, nur Würstchenbuden. Musste halt gehen, aber dann daheim sofort den Sattel gewechselt und seitdem ist alles gut.




Kann ich mir vorstellen :-(


----------

